# Is 1 week too long to Marinate a Brisket?



## mrsmoky (Jun 10, 2012)

Still as a Newbie:  Last Monday, I decided to do a Marinade and Rub on an 8lb Brisket. My work schedule makes it difficult to have the time I need to get a day with my MES 40 and the rain has been very scattered lately with bad thunderstorms and some mild showers.

I put olive oil onto the brisket first and covered it... then covered it in a mixture of Molasses, Brown Sugar, Honey, Maple Syrup and Brown Mustard with some cholula hot sauce.

I then put on thick layers of a Kansas City Rub on it with some Chipotle pepper after wards.

Brown Sugar, Salt, Cayenne, chili powder, garlic salt, onion powder etc.

This is all simply in a deep tray covered in aluminum foil. I also marinated some fat from the brisket in the rub and put it in a separate sandwich bag to dice up and put into potato salad with smoked bacon as well.

I got the Meat from B.J's and the label said sell by June 8, today is June 10.
	

		
			
		

		
	








(pic is from when I finished putting the rub on)

Now that I am going to have time to put it in on Sunday Night or Very early Saturday morning 4am.

Is the meat still good to cook and eat? Has the marinade preserved it in anyway? etc?.

Thanks in advance. Was really looking fwd to trying this out.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 10, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem, the coverings kept open air from the meat that would allow bacteria to form, and you do have an acid in there plus hot spices.  More like it's fermenting.... lol!  Your nose knows; any off-smelling odors would be a sign it's no good, or if there's gas bubbles in it too (where it is actually fermenting with a foul smell).  Do you have a pic of it as of now?  Also, didn't quite understand when you're smoking it, did you mean Saturday night or very early Sunday morning?  Let us know how it is coming!.


----------



## mrsmoky (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, that is good to hear.I am putting the Brisky in the Smoker early Monday Morn bout 3am-4am. Here is what it looked like a couple days ago. I'll have to take a new pic when I can in about 45 min.







Yeah that's an "SMF" drawn into it. Haha guess I like the forum! Now all the rub has kinda blended with the molasses mixture and it is like a saucy liquid going on. I flipped it over this past Thursday. I am wondering should I "Re-Rub" It to get the layers of spice back on it. I am looking to get some nice bark but also don't want to over season it. Can't wait to give it the old sniff test when I get home. It had a divine sweet smell last I stuck my nose into it. I want to make this baby super moist! Hoping it's retained that wonderful smell.


----------



## mrsmoky (Jun 10, 2012)

Here it is today. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Smells just Dandy. Thanks for the tip Pops!


----------



## pinksalt (Jun 10, 2012)

I think a meat cutter would ask what temp you are working with? Seems like a pertinate piece of information.


----------



## mrsmoky (Jun 11, 2012)

Pinksalt, What temp in the fridge? or what temp is it being cooked at?


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 28, 2012)

Temp previously discussed in a PM.


----------



## sparkypyro (Jun 29, 2012)

We always marinate our flank steals in Italian dressing and red wine vinaigrette  for anywhere from 7 to 10 days and have never had a problem. Comes out nice and tender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

